# Goodbye Tito, Goodbye GRF



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear this. It sounds like he lived a wonderful life and was a wonderful companion.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He had a great life that we were able to enjoy through your posts. He'll be missed.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tito. I thought I saw something about him on FB but hadn't seen an update. 💔


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to say that I said goodbye to the best dog ever yesterday. He was 13-1/2, and lived a long, awesome life. He died unexpectedly but peacefully, without a day of suffering.
> Run free Tito.
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant VCD3 UDX VER RA TDX MHU SH MXP MJP MFP T2BP DJ VCX WCX CCA OS CGC FFX-OG (3-10-07 - 10-19-2020),
> ...


Barb, So very very sorry for the loss of Tito. We never have them long enough. Hugs. Donna


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! We all know there are no words to make this better. (Hugs)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss. Tito sounds like he lived a long and happy life.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Fly free Tito. Hotel4Dogs & family gave you such a wonderful life and the love went both ways.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Good bye

Sharon


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

So sorry for your loss of Tito.😪


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, my heart breaks for you, thank you for sharing him here on GRF. Tito, you were so very special and you will be forever missed. Run free at The Rainbow Bridge with Toby and Tiny xxx


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Tito. Thanks you so much for sharing him with all of us here. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Tito was one of the really great ones. We will miss your valuable advice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tito.

Run free Tito


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very, very sorry. Goodbye ‘Majestic’ Tito.💔


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Barb.  

He keeps living on in all his kids. The ones I've met in person definitely have a lot of him in them. 

It's the thought I've had when a friend of mine lost her dog who was a huge cornerstone of everything she did in this breed. I still see that dog all the time in his kids.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

what an amazing boy he was, i'm so sorry for your loss ):


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry, Barb. Tito was a once in a lifetime dog, and the bond between you was undeniable. What a dog, and what memories you forged ❤


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Barb, you gave him the greatest possible life a dog could have and there wasn't a single day of his life that he didn't know how loved and valued he was. I so so happy that I got to meet him and so honoured that I have one of his puppies. I can tell you with confidence that his spirit is still alive and running and hunting and climbing agility see saws and obeying and tracking articles and dock diving and just loving life and being a dog all across North America. 💕

And one of my all time favourite photos of him and his small girl. Love how proud he looks.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

😢 
So very sorry to hear the passing of your beloved Tito. Wow 13 1/2 years what an amazing life he had and so well loved and he knew that for sure. Yes, he'll be terribly missed.
Condolences to you and your family


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Barb I am so sorry for your loss. The ripples of his legacy and spirit and stories will forever be a part of the community. I wish you the best and I know he was the luckiest dog out there because he got you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Barb, I am so very sorry for your loss. We all loved Tito. I am here very rarely anymore, but I wanted to make sure I expressed my condolences. I'm sure all of our furbabies that have passed met him at the Bridge, especially Tiny. Hugs to you...


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am so, so sorry Barb. Tito's legacy will live on until the end of time. <3


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What an awful shock and sorrow. Tito had a remarkable career but I'll bet it is the little things that will remind you of how he filled your home with love.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to say that I said goodbye to the best dog ever yesterday. He was 13-1/2, and lived a long, awesome life. He died unexpectedly but peacefully, without a day of suffering.
> Run free Tito.
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant VCD3 UDX VER RA TDX MHU SH MXP MJP MFP T2BP DJ VCX WCX CCA OS CGC FFX-OG (3-10-07 - 10-19-2020),
> ...


I am so sorry to read of your loss. You have been a help to so many people on this forum. Thank you for all your advice and I wish you peace in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry Barb. 
I remember being at one of the national specialties and watching a young boy in gundog sweeps. He was quite obviously a Tito son. He took 3rd in his class and beat a large group of GCh dogs. That's the kind of legacy that Tito will leave behind. Dogs that can qualify in a hunt test and do very well in the show ring.
We all know our time is limited and we try to get as much as we can while we are together. You and Tito made the most out of 13.5 years for sure!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss of TIto. He was amazing - and you two were a very special team. Now I have his granddaughter who has that special spark as well. His legacy lives on.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss ... he made a difference ... what a life!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Barb. He was a great dog, and you made a great team together. Not very many dogs could match his level of acheivement. He was most certainly one in a million. I'll miss hearing of his exploits. You gave him a fabulous life!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You and Tito and Toby and Tiny are a huge part of my good memories of this forum. Looking back, I found a couple threads that made me smile to see the photos you shared and the goals and dreams you had... so sweet. 








First CDX leg for Tito!


We showed in Open A this morning, his first time out in AKC Open (just got his U-CDX last weekend in 3 shows!) and he got a leg! He took 5th place out of a class of 20 dogs. Waahoooo! Just 2 more to go! This is my "where it all began" photo...Tito at 10 weeks old! (Just turned 19 months old...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





But it's going back and reading this post that has me in tears now...  ridiculously long, totally shameless brag 








ridiculously long, totally shameless brag


Tito's hunting "skills and instincts" evaluation was this morning. The trainer, Dan, is AWESOME!! He's exactly what I'm looking for in a trainer. He spent 2 hours with us in evaluation this morning. First thing he evaluated was his obedience skills, since I had told him that Tito has quite an...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com




I remember so clearly how delighted and proud you were of his birdiness when you first started training.... This is the post that I always think of when I think of Tito and how much fun you two had together. I feel lucky to have had you two for inspiration, it was truly fun to follow your journey with him and more than anything see your love for him. My heart goes out to you on the loss of your beloved boy. (I can't recall the last time I've cried like this for a dog I've never met in person, I'm truly sad.) There will never be another one quite like him, I hope you know I won't forget you two.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

nolefan said:


> You and Tito and Toby and Tiny are a huge part of my good memories of this forum. Looking back, I found a couple threads that made me smile to see the photos you shared and the goals and dreams you had... so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So perfectly said.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so sad to read this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## kellyw928 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful buy and how blessed you were to have each other.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss! Wish we could hold on to them forever. Take care.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Words seem insufficient at a time like this. I always admired Tito and read every post you wrote on this forum. You and Tito have always been such an inspiration to me. I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have one of his sons. Not only did Sammy inherit his natural talent and looks, but his temperament is fabulous. He has never met a person or dog he doesn't want to be his friend, just like Tito. When I lost Jackson I wasn't sure I would ever have another dog, the hurt was so unbearable. Now I can smile about all our memories and I am honored to walk to the line with another fabulous dog. Thank you Barb and Tito and hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for this.



nolefan said:


> You and Tito and Toby and Tiny are a huge part of my good memories of this forum. Looking back, I found a couple threads that made me smile to see the photos you shared and the goals and dreams you had... so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Shocked beyond words when I saw this. So sorry for your loss.
I will always remember following your posts about Tito running the Spaniel tests with great interest.
He was a great dog and I know he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thank you so much for this.


Your pride and joy in that dog were palpable. I've never forgotten your post about that very first day...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tito will be remembered here by all of us who enjoyed your posts about him, and never forgotten. The passing of a legacy. 

I'm so sorry, I know this is a deep loss. But I sincerely hope you will continue to post on GRF. You are a part of this board and we don't want you to go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe in time. Right now my heart is too broken to think/talk about Goldens. I'm sorry.



mylissyk said:


> Tito will be remembered here by all of us who enjoyed your posts about him, and never forgotten. The passing of a legacy.
> 
> I'm so sorry, I know this is a deep loss. But I sincerely hope you will continue to post on GRF. You are a part of this board and we don't want you to go.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry. I'd seen people reference Tito on here as an amazing and wonderful boy so I googled him and saw how much you and he accomplished throughout his life. Even to a random pet owner like me, it was clear that he was an absolutely outstanding boy and even had me wondering how I could get one of his puppies!  It really is wonderful that he ended up with you - someone who recognized all of his amazing attributes and abilities and helped him lead his best fullest life.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not here often anymore, either but when I saw the post about Tito, I had to share my condolences.

I love reading about everyone's beloved Goldens, but a few completely stole my heart, as though I knew them personally - Andy, Barnaby, Cosmo, Tuff and of course, your wonderful Tito. 

What a legend he was. I loved reading about Tito and his amazing feats. Your mutual love and respect for each other shone brightly in all of your posts. Typing through tears as I imagine the hurt you are feeling now, Barb.

Sending many warm and healing thoughts for comfort.
Godspeed beautiful Tito.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I truly do understand.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I have no words to ease the pain of this loss.
All dogs are special, but Tito was that rare combination of talent and dedication.
I'm so very sorry.


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to say that I said goodbye to the best dog ever yesterday. He was 13-1/2, and lived a long, awesome life. He died unexpectedly but peacefully, without a day of suffering.
> Run free Tito.
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant VCD3 UDX VER RA TDX MHU SH MXP MJP MFP T2BP DJ VCX WCX CCA OS CGC FFX-OG (3-10-07 - 10-19-2020),
> ...


Very sorry for your loss


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just returned to the forum ,looking for old timers on here lost my baby spirit, 10 yrs old ,I am so lost without him, I am sorry for your loss, I know the hurt, I so remember all the threads about him from years ago.


----------



## CoastGuard momma (Sep 1, 2020)

hotel4dogs said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to say that I said goodbye to the best dog ever yesterday. He was 13-1/2, and lived a long, awesome life. He died unexpectedly but peacefully, without a day of suffering.
> Run free Tito.
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant VCD3 UDX VER RA TDX MHU SH MXP MJP MFP T2BP DJ VCX WCX CCA OS CGC FFX-OG (3-10-07 - 10-19-2020),
> ...





hotel4dogs said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts that I have to say that I said goodbye to the best dog ever yesterday. He was 13-1/2, and lived a long, awesome life. He died unexpectedly but peacefully, without a day of suffering.
> Run free Tito.
> 
> CH Rosewood Little Giant VCD3 UDX VER RA TDX MHU SH MXP MJP MFP T2BP DJ VCX WCX CCA OS CGC FFX-OG (3-10-07 - 10-19-2020),
> ...


i am so very sorry. Prayers. 😪


----------



## adry&happy (Sep 29, 2020)

my4goldens said:


> Barb, So very very sorry for the loss of Tito. We never have them long enough. Hugs. Donna


So sorry for your loss, RIP Tito


----------



## bat1159man (Jun 2, 2011)

Very sorry for the passing of Tito. Hopefully, your memories and pictures of him will ease the pain even for a brief time


----------



## Sammy's Mum (Sep 13, 2014)

These are the hardest posts to read and try to answer. I’m so sorry for your loss. Very sorry.


----------

